# Drill Press DC Motor Conversion



## gramps1951 (Jul 12, 2014)

After doing my South Bend 9A treadmill motor conversion I have the itch to do all my shop equipment this way. My friend just gave me a nice motor so I couldn't NOT use it. I got a great deal on the controller which will be swapped out to the lathe as soon as I get my next controller (in the mail). This controller has the optional forward/brake/reverse switch that will be better used on the lathe since I don't have any left-hand drill bits.

I was lucky because the pulley on the drill press had the same bore as the shaft diameter on the treadmill motor. I made the wood adapter plate because the thickness put the shaft in exactly the same position as the original. Because the motor has an exposed cooling fan on the end I bored out a piece of 4" ABS to make the guard over it and all the cooling air is directed straight through.

Now I have infinite speed control and never have to touch belts again. All the power I'll ever need in a drill press is also available. These motors are available for free in many cases and the KB Electronics controller is a nice reliable compact unit.

Mike from Canada


----------



## 12bolts (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice conversion. Any idea what HP that motor is? And how does it perform for torque at low speeds?

Cheers Phil


----------



## countryguy (Jul 12, 2014)

And you mention on of my fav words,  Free!  ;-)    So many different motors in these treadmills and it does suddenly seem like a very hot topic?  I do not know the RPM's of these... Nor the usual HP & VT or CT ratios with them.  The variable torque is probably not as big a deal as the constant torque for Machining I would think?     Time to hit some reading!   Neat stuff.   
I understand the free part, but you can get some fine Motors out there in the Surplus arena. 2hp, 3,4 etc.  and very cheap.  I like that you get the HP you want and CT/VT ratios to go with it if you shop around.   The VFD controllers are getting so low priced that to upgrade is really easy.    Anyway-  Only because I do not know that much about the tread motors....Yet.     Will go bounce around this on a lazy Sat. afternoon!   

CG.


----------



## gramps1951 (Jul 12, 2014)

These things are hugely overrated. Mine are 2.5HP and 2.75HP (rating) They definitely have PLENTY of power at all speeds and I proved that on the lathe. Of course you are gaining mechanical advantage through pulleys. I have not regretted my conversions for a moment. I love turning a knob or pushing a button and adjusting speed!!

Mike from Canada



12bolts said:


> Nice conversion. Any idea what HP that motor is? And how does it perform for torque at low speeds?
> 
> Cheers Phil


----------



## Nightshift (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice job Mike. A couple years ago I converted my small drill press over to a DC motor as well. While I was at it, I pimped it out with a bunch of other stuff ... power table, a couple swivel tooling trays, LED ring light & foot pedal jog. Besides the adjustable speed bonus as you mentioned, the power table is my favourite thing. My shop is cramped and this makes it real sweet to get the table into position effortlessly. I liked it so much on this one, I added a power table to my big drill press as well. Would never go back now. Just thought I'd share some pics for you and others. Cheers, Bill


----------



## gramps1951 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey we are practically neighbours!!! My brother-in-law lives in the north end of London. I like your photos. If I had a floor model drill press I'd look into the powered table, sweet!

Mike



Nightshift said:


> Nice job Mike. A couple years ago I converted my small drill press over to a DC motor as well. While I was at it, I pimped it out with a bunch of other stuff ... power table, a couple swivel tooling trays, LED ring light & foot pedal jog. Besides the adjustable speed bonus as you mentioned, the power table is my favourite thing. My shop is cramped and this makes it real sweet to get the table into position effortlessly. I liked it so much on this one, I added a power table to my big drill press as well. Would never go back now. Just thought I'd share some pics for you and others. Cheers, Bill


----------

